# cuando un hablante hispano dice frases como (hispanohablante / hablante hispano)



## Rosamariama

Según las definiciones del diccionario creo que se podría deducir sin lugar a dudas que "hispanohablante" y "hablante hispano" sí son sinónimos absolutos, pero no estoy muy segura de que el uso habitual los considere como tal, y de hecho el DLE solo lo especifica claramente en:

*hispanohablante*
1. adj. Que tiene el español como lengua materna o propia.

y no en *hispano, hispana* | Diccionario de la lengua española


----------



## Trastolillo

Rosamariama said:


> Según las definiciones del diccionario creo que se podría deducir sin lugar a dudas que "hispanohablante" y "hablante hispano" sí son sinónimos absolutos, pero no estoy muy segura de que el uso habitual los considere como tal, y de hecho el DLE solo lo especifica claramente en:
> 
> *hispanohablante*
> 1. adj. Que tiene el español como lengua materna o propia.
> 
> y no en *hispano, hispana* | Diccionario de la lengua española



Hola.

Creo que esta vida no hay nada totalmente absoluto, sino relativo.
¿Cómo definirías a alguien, aparte de poliglota, que dominara varios idiomas?
¿Por su lengua materna?

*Hispanoparlante o hispanohablante*


> _Aunque las palabras compuestas con parlante son válidas, se prefiere el uso de hablante.  La tendencia a utilizar parlante con el sentido de ‘persona que habla una lengua determinada’ se debe a la influencia del término francés parlant, que en español se traduce por ‘hablante’.  En español, parlar es ‘hablar mucho y sin sustancia’.  Por lo tanto, cuando no se trate de personas con la lengua suelta, en lugar de hispanoparlante es mejor usar hispanohablante._



Saludos.


----------



## Rosamariama

En gramática, "Los *sinónimos absolutos* son los sinónimos que sin importar el contexto de la oración en que se encuentren siempre tienen un mismo significado y los sinónimos relativos son aquellos sinónimos en los cuales dependiendo del contexto de la oración pueden o no cambiar el sentido de la misma oración", aunque, conceptualmente, yo esté más de acuerdo con aquello de que "los *sinónimos absolutos no existen*". Pero, en el contexto de la pregunta que hago entre estos dos términos del título, creo que se entiende lo que me gustaría saber (excluí hispanoparlante, que no vendría al caso porque pregunto por uso, aunque igual, gracias).


----------



## Trastolillo

Rosamariama said:


> En gramática, "Los *sinónimos absolutos* son los sinónimos que sin importar el contexto de la oración en que se encuentren siempre tienen un mismo significado y los sinónimos relativos son aquellos sinónimos en los cuales dependiendo del contexto de la oración pueden o no cambiar el sentido de la misma oración", aunque, conceptualmente, yo esté más de acuerdo con aquello de que "los *sinónimos absolutos no existen*". Pero, en el contexto de la pregunta que hago entre estos dos términos del título, creo que se entiende lo que me gustaría saber (excluí hispanoparlante, que no vendría al caso porque pregunto por uso, aunque igual, gracias).


 Hola.

Bueno, como ya comenté alguna vez a muchos les importa un carajo lo que pueda decir la gramática o la RAE.
Sigo pensando, a título exclusivamente personal, que nada es absoluto, gramaticalmente o no, sino relativo.

Saludos.


----------



## Rosamariama

Y yo en que me interesaría saber "cómo sienten" los usuarios esta posibilidad de sinonimia.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Rosamariama said:


> Según las definiciones del diccionario creo que se podría deducir sin lugar a dudas que "hispanohablante" y "hablante hispano" sí son sinónimos absolutos, pero no estoy muy segura de que el uso habitual los considere como tal, y de hecho el DLE solo lo especifica claramente en:
> 
> *hispanohablante*
> 1. adj. Que tiene el español como lengua materna o propia.
> 
> y no en *hispano, hispana* | Diccionario de la lengua española


Para mí, no, absolutamente   . Es decir, no son sinónimos de ninguna manera.

Saludos


----------



## Rosamariama

Solo por aclarar la pregunta inicial (que a lo mejor no hace falta, pero por si acaso) se refiere a los términos 
*"hispanohablante" *y* "hablante hispano" *(y no a *"hispanohablante" *e* "hispano"*).


----------



## swift

¿Hay una oración concreta en la que aparezca “hablante hispano” con el significado de “persona cuya L1 es el español”?


----------



## Rosamariama

Por ejemplo: "Un hablante hispano no diría X".


----------



## swift

¿Y no hay un ejemplo contextualizado extraído de algún documento? ¿O simplemente estamos discutiendo esa colocación en un plano teórico?


----------



## Rosamariama

Fue la primera opción que me salía espontáneamente al escribir, en otro hilo:

Y un hispanohablante en un diálogo no diría:

- "Pedro, *¿esta es la bicicleta tuya?”.

Y la cambié por "hispanohablante" por no estar segura de si sería correcto decirla.


----------



## swift

En Google Books se encuentran múltiples ejemplos de “hablantes hispanos”. A lo mejor les puedes echar un vistazo y sacar tus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Rosamariama

En algunos documentos que veo parece que se restringe al español de América (lo digo, de nuevo, dudando). Por eso preguntaba en este foro de personas aficionadas a la lengua cómo puede 'sentirlo' cada una.

Mis "propias conclusiones" (no concluyentes) decía en 1 que eran:


Rosamariama said:


> Según las definiciones del diccionario creo que se podría deducir sin lugar a dudas que "hispanohablante" y "hablante hispano" sí son sinónimos absolutos, pero no estoy muy segura de que el uso habitual los considere como tal


----------



## swift

Sigo pensando que sería más fácil opinar si tuviésemos ejemplos de uso concretos.  Así sin contexto, cualquier elucubración es posible.


----------



## Rosamariama

Entiendo que si el contexto de 11 te es insuficiente y que los ejemplos que me indicas de Google Books no te _inspiran _nada al respecto, será que tampoco hay mucho más que decir sobre este uso del que pregunto.


----------



## swift

Es que así no funciona el foro: le toca a quien plantea la consulta proporcionarnos los ejemplos.


----------



## swift

Creo que la discusión está volviéndose circular precisamente por la falta de contexto.


----------



## Rosamariama

swift said:


> Creo que la discusión está volviéndose circular precisamente por la falta de contexto.


No sé si me queda clara tu postura...

Es decir, parece que se restringe a *hispanohablantes de América*:
cvc.cervantes.es › anuario › anuario_05 › marin​Otras veces, cuando _un hablante hispano_ dice frases como «vino una mujer blanca», lo que quiere decir, sencillamente, es que la mujer era anglo...​​[*Edito*]: Encuentro un ejemplo donde parece que el término no es excluyente:​​- "Si un *hablante hispano* pregunta a su interlocutor:​“¿Vendrás a mi fiesta mañana?”, [...]". La importancia de la pragmática en el aula de español ELE. Curso profesores de español - Blog de Instituto Hemingway, escuela de español​


----------



## Rocko!

Hablando sobre “mi sentir” (creencia interna) la palabra “hispano” hace referencia a una persona perteneciente a la cultura hispana dentro de Estados Unidos (recuerden que es “mi sentir”). Y una de las características que se presume (se supone) que tienen los hispanos es que hablan español de “forma nativa”. Entonces, un hablante hispano es una persona que es hispano (en USA) y que habla en idioma español por herencia. Y finalmente, parece que el uso de la expresión es capaz de reemplazar a “hispanohablante” cuando es usada por personas que lo ven como una opción lógica y natural, amén de que sea verdaderamente posible o no, cuestión que ni se les pasa por la cabeza a ellos, creo yo.

¿Y qué hay de si se contagia o no, y quiénes estarían más propensos a contagiarse?, ¿_papers_?


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola, Rocko.
Buscando información sobre la pregunta que abre el hilo, y en relación con lo que comentas, vi lo de "hablantes de herencia".

Y me ha gustado mucho el argumento:


Rocko! said:


> Y finalmente, parece que el uso de la expresión es capaz de reemplazar a “hispanohablante” cuando es usada por personas que lo ven como una opción lógica y natural, amén de que sea verdaderamente posible o no, cuestión que ni se les pasa por la cabeza, creo yo.



Saludos


----------



## lagartija68

¿Un hispano no es un migrante de Hispanoamérica en Estados Unidos? Un hablante hispano es un hispano que habla, no tiene mucho sentido. Pero un hispanohablante es alguien que habla castellano, no importa de dónde, puede ser de Guinea Ecuatorial, Filipinas, Cataluña o República Dominicana, entre otros lugares, incluso puede tener de lengua materna el suahili o el chino mandarín.


----------



## Rosamariama

Hola,


lagartija68 said:


> ¿Un hispano no es un migrante de Hispanoamérica en Estados Unidos? Un hablante hispano es un hispano que habla, no tiene mucho sentido.


la acep. 5, la penúltima, sería la más próxima a esta interpretación: hispano, hispana | Diccionario de la lengua española

Mi duda es si el uso de "hablante hispano" es restringido (a hablantes de español de América) o no. Como decía, el uso parece que está claro que (según muchos ejemplos, como el de Marín en #22, en sentido particular, así como otros, en sentido general) sea cual sea el alcance del término, sí se utiliza como sinónimo de _hablante de español_.


----------



## lagartija68

Si hispano significa "hispanoamericano", será eso. El término _hispano_ como también _latino_ me son ajenos, y me suenan a discurso de los Estados Unidos y de las categorías étnicas de su grilla "racial", con las que me cuesta pensar a la gente. Decir latinoamericano, hispanoamericano, sudamericano, iberoamerico me cae mejor. Si pienso en gente que habla castellano digo hispanoparlante  y no lo considero sinónimo de hispano.


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> Mi duda es si el uso de "hablante hispano" es restringido (a hablantes de español de América) o no.


La respuesta es “no”. Tú tienes la razón, Rosamariama,  cuando dices que “hablante hispano” puede significar dentro de cierto contexto y uso específico: (_persona) Que tiene el español como lengua materna o propia_; es decir que podría ser —a veces— un sinónimo relativo de “hispanohablante”.

En su libro _Fonología española_ (1965), el español Emilio Alarcos Llorach, quien fue miembro de la RAE, usó la expresión “hablante hispano” con significado de “hispanohablante”, y lo hizo de una manera práctica y admirable, ya que así resolvió distinguir entre hablantes del fránces y hablantes del español, sin mencionar a los del francés pero teniéndolos muy en cuenta al decir “el hablante hispano”.


----------



## Rosamariama

lagartija68 said:


> me suena a discurso de los Estados Unidos y de las categorías étnicas de su grilla "racial"


Creo que es un poco _el punto _que me hizo dudar (y que solo reconozco ahora que te leo), y aunque insista en que lo usan diversos lingüistas y simpatizantes con naturalidad (veo en Google) y sin que, por ello (como decía Rocko) suene a nada peculiar. Pero, sí, creo que eso 'sentía' sin lograr identificarlo.

Y a mí me dijeron una vez que "sudamericano" es discriminatorio (el argumento es que lo sería todo lo geopolítico que empieza por _sud-_) y "me pegaron" la manía, por lo que creo que solo uso _hispanoamericano _o, haciendo las pertinentes diferencias ,  _latinoamericano _e _iberoamericano_. («Hispanoamérica», «Iberoamérica» y «Latinoamérica» no son sinónimos). [Hace un apunte sobre _sudamericano _que, muy mal por mi parte, no sabía].


----------



## Circunflejo

Si nos atenemos a las definiciones del DRAE, no todos los hispanohablantes son hispanos y no todos los hispanos son hispanohablantes.


----------



## Rosamariama

Rocko! said:


> En su libro _Fonología española_ (1965), el español Emilio Alarcos Llorach, quien fue miembro de la RAE, usó la expresión “hablante hispano” con significado de “hispanohablante”, y lo hizo de una manera práctica y admirable, ya que así resolvió distinguir entre hablantes del francés y hablantes del español, sin mencionar a los del francés pero teniéndolos muy en cuenta al decir “el hablante hispano”.


¡Ohhh! Muchas gracias. Ahora se me borra del todo la que venía siendo cada vez más débil duda: parece que, pues, sí, se usa _al gusto _(sin restricción si Alarcos ya lo usó), así como quedando claro en el contexto si el referente es general o restricto. ¿Tienes quizá la referencia de la cita? (solo si la tienes a mano).


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> ¿Tienes quizá la referencia de la cita? (solo si la tienes a mano).


En la página 148. Dice:

En efecto, se han señalado variantes labializadas de /_e_/ en el diptongo _ue_; además, el hablante hispano interpreta las vocales francesas /_ü_/ /_ö_/, haciendo caso omiso de su labialidad, como /_i_/ /_e_/.


----------



## Rosamariama

Te debo una. Gracias de veras.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> En su libro _Fonología española_ (1965), el español Emilio Alarcos Llorach, quien fue miembro de la RAE, usó la expresión “hablante hispano” con significado de “hispanohablante”


Entiendo que estás haciendo referencia a la cita que luego diste en el mensaje 31. Si ese es el caso, he de decir que no tengo nada claro que ahí se esté usando hablante hispano con el significado de hispanohablante. Habría que ver si hay algo en el conjunto del contexto que haga probable dicha interpretación.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> Entiendo que estás haciendo referencia a la cita que luego diste en el mensaje 31. Si ese es el caso, he de decir que no tengo nada claro que ahí se esté usando hablante hispano con el significado de hispanohablante. Habría que ver si hay algo en el conjunto del contexto que haga probable dicha interpretación.


¿Te refieres a que en España se hablan otras lenguas aparte del castellano? La verdad es que no tengo acceso al libro, solo vi una vista previa, pero el nombre del libro y el nombre del capítulo (_Los fonemas del español: las vocales_) no hacen más que apuntar hacia una sola dirección, en mi opinión.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> ¿Te refieres a que en España se hablan otras lenguas aparte del castellano?


Me refiero, por ejemplo, a que podría estar usando hispano como sinónimo de español.


----------



## Rosamariama

Rocko! said:


> En la página 148. Dice:
> 
> En efecto, se han señalado variantes labializadas de /_e_/ en el diptongo _ue_; además, *el hablante hispano interpreta las vocales francesas* /_ü_/ /_ö_/, haciendo caso omiso de su labialidad, como /_i_/ /_e_/.


Para disipar más tinieblas, ver la página indicada (correspondiente al cap. II): https://filologiaunlp.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/alarcos-llorach43.pdf


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> Me refiero, por ejemplo, a que podría estar usando hispano como sinónimo de español.


Pero tendrías que estar de acuerdo con que serían solamente españoles que hablen español, ¿no? Y eso nos lleva directamente a “hispanohablante”, ¿cierto?


----------



## Rosamariama

Acep. 3 del DLE (vamos a tener que ponerlas una por una; hay 6):  3. adj. español. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> Para disipar más tinieblas, ver la página indicada (correspondiente al cap. II):


Aclara más el inicio del libro donde dice:





> En esta segunda parte vamos a intentar una descripción fonológica del español actual, ateniéndonos exclusivamente al sistema del lenguaje corriente libre de dialectismos y vulgarismos, así como de afectaciones literarias y académicas.


 Parece evidente que no está haciendo referencia al conjunto de los hispanohablantes...


Rocko! said:


> Pero tendrías que estar de acuerdo que serían solamente españoles que hablen español, ¿no? Y eso nos lleva directamente a “hispanohablante”, ¿cierto?


No. Tu eres hispanohablante y no eres español.


----------



## Rocko!

Veo que lo tengo que poner más claro:

Pero tendrías que estar de acuerdo con que serían solamente españoles que hablen español, ¿no? Y eso nos lleva directamente a “hispanohablante”, específicamente los que son españoles, ¿cierto?

No tienes que responder, ya lo hiciste.


----------



## Penyafort

Para mí, el único que no admite discusión es *castellanohablante *(*hablante de castellano *o *hablante de la lengua castellana*). Es decir, persona que habla la lengua originaria y propia de Castilla. Todo lo demás serán sinónimos más o menos discutibles. 

Dicho lo cual, *hispanohablante*, dentro de lo discutible, me suena bien. Prefiero *hispanoparlante*, o mejor aún _*hispanófono *_(que la RAE no reconoce) por aquello de no hibridar y respetar los componentes grecolatinos. Pero decir "hablante hispano" me sonaría como si en mi frase anterior dijera "hablante castellano" en vez de "hablante de castellano", con el añadido de que no podemos decir "hablante de hispano". Con ello tampoco quiero decir que "hablante hispano" sea incorrecto. Pero ¿qué es lo contrario a un hablante hispano? ¿Un hablante no hispano? ¿Un no hablante hispano, es decir, una persona muda de un país hispánico? La solución "hablante hispano" acaba siendo más ambigua y discutible.


----------



## Rosamariama

Penyafort said:


> Pero ¿qué es lo contrario a un hablante hispano? ¿Un hablante no hispano? ¿Un no hablante hispano, es decir, una persona muda de un país hispánico? [; no digo que no] La solución "hablante hispano" acaba siendo más ambigua y discutible.



Veo otro ejemplo:

*trust | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas | RAE - ASALE*
www.rae.es › dpd › trust
Aunque el plural en inglés es _trusts_, la dificultad que entraña para el *hablante hispano* la articulación de esas tres consonantes finales hace más recomendable, ...

Creo que, como comentó @Rocko!, este uso puede pertenecer a ese grupo de usos que pasan inadvertidos pero que, cuando uno repara, chocan (es para mí emblemático de este fenómeno el hilo que tuvimos sobre "venir allí").


----------



## Circunflejo

Rosamariama said:


> Aunque el plural en inglés es _trusts_, la dificultad que entraña para el *hablante hispano* la articulación de esas tres consonantes finales hace más recomendable, ...


No creo que los hispanohablantes puertorriqueños tengan la dificultad de articulación que se cita por lo que, aunque sea discutible el significado que se quiere dar a hispano en ese texto, parece evidente que no es un sinónimo perfecto de hispanohablante.



Rosamariama said:


> Creo que, como comentó @Rocko!, este uso puede pertenecer a ese grupo de usos que pasan inadvertidos pero que, cuando uno repara, chocan


La cuestión no es que choque. La cuestión es que estás dando a hablante hispano un significado que no se sustenta diccionario en mano y estás proporcionando unos ejemplos para (intentar) sustentarlo que se pueden explicar (perfectamente) diccionario en mano por lo que no sustentan inequívocamente la interpretación que pretendes darles.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo tiene razón en que “hablante hispano” puede hacer referencia a “hablante que es hispano”. El problema es determinar por qué se menciona esta característica cuando hablamos de hablantes, y no de simplemente “hispanos”.
Creo que no llegaremos a mucho en este hilo, solo a reafirmarnos sobre qué es un hablante hispano dentro de nuestra propia opinión. ¿Un hablante francés es lo mismo que un hablante francófono? ¿Y qué es el sistema del español actual?


----------



## Kaxgufen

No le daría tantas vueltas. 
No pueden ser sinónimos porque "hispano" no tiene el mismo significado en el compuesto* hispanohablante* que en la frase *hablante hispano.*


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> ¿Un hablante francés es lo mismo que un hablante francófono?


No, evidentemente.


Kaxgufen said:


> No pueden ser sinónimos porque "hispano" no tiene el mismo significado en el compuesto* hispanohablante* que en la frase *hablante hispano.*


----------

